# Power windows dead - similar problem



## z0098 (Jun 14, 2004)

Help! I am having the same problem as a previous poster on my '96 Altima SE. All of my power windows and sunroof are dead, but the power locks work, along with all the other accessories. The little light on the window control/switch does not light either.

We ran some tests and this is what we found:

- there is power to the fuse, and the fuse is good
- there is NOT power to the fuseable link, and the module appears to be working, but no current is found on the socket for the link.

Any ideas? It's summer and I'd like to use the windows!

Thanks

J


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Sorry it took me so long to get back to you... 
First power comes from the battery then passes thru fusible link E (75A, under the hood in the left front corner) then to fusible link G (25A, same box under the hood) which suppplies power to circuit breaker 1 (under the dash by the fuse box) and then goes to ignition relay 2 (for the sunroof in the fuse panel second from the top) and to the power window controls. Try checking the first components and the problem should be in or around one of the two.

Troy


----------

